# A few from Cornwall in the summer



## davholla (Oct 6, 2021)

Hornet Clearwing moth, Sesia apiformis


EF7A5202_Hornet_Waspv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Female Ichumenon Wasp



EF7A5181_Ichneumonv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Certainly Megachile sp. Possibly M. ligniseca



EF7A5163_Beev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Meadow grasshopper.



EF7A5151_Grasshopperv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Green-veined White, Pieris napi

She is dispersing pheremones to attract a male - sadly I didn't manage to photograph them mating.



EF7A5089_Female_Green_Veined by davholla2002, on Flickr

Volucella pellucens



EF7A5056_Hoverflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 6, 2021)

Great set well done


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 6, 2021)

Nice set! #3


----------

